# hopper signal splitting



## bogeygolf (Apr 10, 2012)

We are moving in three months and I am trying to determine what I will need for our new house. We will have three levels in the house and I want each level to have its own HD DVR. Additionally, on each level there are secondary TVs that I will have that can run the same exact show as the main TV on that level. 

The Dish people say that is fine and it can be done where the Hopper or Joey on that level controls all the TVs on that level. The question is how do I have to split the signal and what cable can I use.

The house currently has what looks like coax running to all the necessary locations for TVs. The Dish guy said that coax won't carry the HD signal from their receivers to the TV. 

Does that mean I will need to run different cabling to all the locations? If I sacrifice the HD signal on the secondary TVs is there a way I can still get HD on the three main TVs before splitting the signal using most of the current cable? If I need to run cabling, where do I find a professional to have it done right?


----------



## Hawgster (Feb 22, 2012)

as long as its R6 cable you should be fine


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

rg6 to each room. All cable comes back to a central location. Tech will get the job done.


----------



## bogeygolf (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, I got worried when the Dish person on the phone told me HD wouldn't work with the coax. House is already run with cable that I believe is RG6 to all rooms.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You need coax from dish to Hopper and from duo node to each Joey, this would be R6 coax run. Connection from receivers (both Hopper and Joeys) would be HDMI or composite, Hopper also has Component. If you need coax as input to tv's, RF modulator can connect from composite to coax.


----------



## Sat Buddy (Apr 13, 2012)

Make sure the cable to the Hopper is 3 Ghz rated. The joeys run on a lower frequency, Rg6 2250 or Rg 59 if you have to. The hopper is pushing 3 tuners on one coax, so it demands a higher frequency. Joeys run under 1000 mhz


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

garys said:


> You need coax from dish to Hopper and *from duo node to each Joey, this would be R6 coax run*. Connection from receivers (both Hopper and Joeys) would be HDMI or composite, Hopper also has Component. If you need coax as input to tv's, RF modulator can connect from composite to coax.


You better revisit installation diagrams ...
From Solo/Duo node to a splitter or one J need only one RG59 (running MoCA up to 0.875 GHz ). Same requirement for a cable after splitter to all Js.
Little funny to read this, but it is official H2k User Guide:


> Note: If you are installing your receiver into a system with DISH Pro or DISH Pro Plus
> LNBFs (and/or switches), you can have as much as 200 feet of cable between the LNBF
> and the receiver. However, you must use only RG-6 coaxial cables rated up to at least
> 2150 MHz. Some cables may say "Swept tested for 2150 MHz." If you have any doubt
> ...


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, I found out just after I posted this. I was told wiring would not be different than previous setup. Guess I missed this when I went to correct. Please disreguard my post #5. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

garys said:


> Yeah, I found out just after I posted this. I was told wiring would not be different than previous setup. Guess I missed this when I went to correct. Please disreguard my post #5. Thanks.





garys said:


> *
> The hopper is pushing 3 tuners on one coax*


Actually 'pulling' ie getting from LNBF/switch three transponders by getting three 500 MHz bands.
Same time pushing up to four (is it max ?) streams to Js inside of MoCA 225 MHz wide window.


----------

